# CASmate-Pro 6.52 Help



## RobAny (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello

I am trying to get CASmate-Pro 6.52 to work on my laptop with Windows XP. It used to work on my desktop (before it was stolen) on Windows XP. The plotter I have is a GCC Puma II. 

With the desktop it used to work with the plotter using a parallel cable. Now using a laptop, I am forced to try and get it working with a USB cable.

I have used the new setup successfully with FlexiSIGN-PRO 8.1v1. However CASmate-Pro 6.52 doesn't seem to pick up the plotter as a plotter but merely a printer. I have attached screenshots to demonstrate this. (Help photo, picture, image on Use.com)

Kindly provide myself with any assistance you can offer.

Thank you.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Any luck with this? I also have Casmate and am still running it in 98 but would like to install on a newer computer


----------



## RobAny (Apr 30, 2011)

The mysteries of computers... It magically started working after uninstalling and reinstalling many times.

I really cannot explain how this happened.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha...gotta love computers! So glad you got it working. I will prevail in my quest to get an old graphtec plotter working!


----------

